# hello



## John W Tichnor (Sep 16, 2010)

hello everyone my name is johnny. i had the privelage of metting some of you in denver. As a student of i.c.c. for me it was a good expierence as i dont often get the chance to interact with building officals that often and i wanted to say thankyou to those of you that offered addvice. i would realy like to find a mentor to help me get thru my residental building exams .so if anyone has a few moments to offer some study advice i would be gratefull.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you on board and participating!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 16, 2010)

Flash cards are usefull and pay attention to the exceptions. What the big print taketh away the little print may giveth back.

Be real familiar wit the tables and how to use them.

Use the index when taking the exam


----------



## RJJ (Sep 16, 2010)

PM UB: He is doing nothing and would be a fine mentor!

But I must warn you that you still must read the code for yourself.


----------



## NH09 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Johnny, I was nice meeting you out in Denver. Since it is impossible to memorize the codes (for me anyways) I was told by an instructor to organize my code book so that I could find things faster during the exam. This is what we did:

Starting with a loose leaf version of the code (soft cover is fine too)

1.) Buy those index sheets with the tabs and put them at the chapter separations and label.

2.) Make copies of the table of contects and tape to the index sheets (IE: Cut table of contents section for building planning and tape to building planning index sheet)

3.) Any sections that are accessed frequently, highlight (IE: egress)

4.) On any maps put in the abbreviation of the state (in case one of the questions is about a particular state)

5.) Take out the index and have it next to the book during the exam, that way you don't have to keep flipping to the back.

Having your book organized saves time so you don't have to keep flipping around the book trying to find a section. There is also a self study guide available in the ICC bookstore as wall as a sample exam you can take on the ICC Campus. Both were helpful.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 17, 2010)

johnny, Pleasure meeting you in Denver. Welcome to the board. This is the place to be. Take a look at this link: http://www.constructionexam.com/

They have 2 locations. One in Denver and one in Kent Washington. I'm sure that there is also on in CA. My boss took a course there last year. After taking their course you will pass the exam. Period! There is a bit more to explain. You have my contact information. Please give me a call.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 17, 2010)

Know how to find things fast. I put a pencil in the index page so that I could turn to the index immediately when needed. Some questions you will know right away and many you will have to look up. Skip the hardest ones and save them for last. They all count the same in the end. Welcome back Johnny....Which exam are you taking first? That will help us help you better.


----------



## pyrguy (Sep 18, 2010)

They used to have tabs that stuck to the pages of the book. They ID'd the tables, chapters, etc, and for me, worked great. They used to be on the same page as the code books. I have a set baack at the office. I think they were called 'turbo tabs'. I haven't looked for them since the '06 code.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 18, 2010)

The turbo tabs are just ok. There are too many of them though. The IRC is so large now and combined with turbo tabs it's just to much. You know, the old 10 pounds of crap in a 2 pound bag.


----------



## peach (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome John,

The turbo tabs are really useful!  being able to maneuver the code book is criticial in being able to pass the tests.

For the IRC building, study chapters 3,4, 5,6 & 10 hard... know where to find the rafter tables (and how to use them).

Best of luck


----------



## John W Tichnor (Sep 18, 2010)

hello and thank you i will be taking the i.r.c.residential one and two family dwelling first and then iether the nec or plumbing not real sure.


----------



## John W Tichnor (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks peach those are the chapters on wall construction as well as floor thanks for the tip ca johnny


----------

